# Ideas For EV Conversion Of A 2000 Ford F-150 Pickup



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

sunworksco said:


> I would like to remove the complete ICE drivetrain and convert to a rear drive EV. The pickup is 4-wheel drive, so i could possibly only drive the front wheels. I don't haul anything but occasionally no more than 800Lbs. I have a source for a high-performance AC motor.
> I am considering using a biodiesel generator in the front engine compartment and placing a battery pack behind the cab and in between the chassis frame. I will install a tilt mechanism for the bed to access the battery pack.
> I would like to use LiFe batteries.
> I would love to trade the gas engine for a Mercedes Sprinter diesel engine but in California that could get you the death sentence by the CARB!
> The Sprinter engine moves the Mercedes van, that weighs 8000Lbs., using only one gallon of diesel for every 30 miles. My 6000Lbs. Ford pickup should definitely get the same fuel mileage.


I have an '01 F150 7700 as much as I would love that as an EV the weight is just a killer. It would require an enormous battery pack to give you much usable range. Not saying it can't be done, but the only reason I would do a vehicle like that is if you actually used it as a truck and needed to haul/deliver/tow things. If you are simply want an electric vehicle for transportation there are much better choices.


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

I can legally use a diesel engine in the truck if it is for generating electricity for the battery pack and motor.
Here is a the diesel generator that I can run on biodiesel. It will fit in the engine bay.
This would make the ultimate EV hybrid with a 30KW AC motor driving the rear wheels.
The Perkins generator looks more than capable and compact.
This build would be within my budget.

http://www.hardydiesel.com/diesel-generators/mitsubishi-powered-30-kw-diesel-generator.html

http://www.hardydiesel.com/downloads/perkins-1104D-44TG1-Jan-08.pdf


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

sunworksco said:


> I can legally use a diesel engine in the truck if it is for generating electricity for the battery pack and motor.
> Here is a the diesel generator that I can run on biodiesel. It will fit in the engine bay.
> This would make the ultimate EV hybrid with a 30KW AC motor driving the rear wheels.
> The Perkins generator looks more than capable and compact.
> ...


The generator looks good, it's a bit heavy but would likely last a long time. I assume that's a 30KW continuous motor with a much higher peak output? If not you'd have trouble making the truck move at any significant speed. With a 6000lb curb weight you'd likely be 7000lbs or more as an EV with a reasonable size pack and 8000 with the generator.

This is one of the closest things I've seen that compares to your goals minus the generator of course.
http://www.topekaelectricmotor.com/electric-vehicles/ac-project


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for your expertise.
You have a very interesting blog.


----------



## Mark C (Jun 25, 2010)

You might look back a few pages to find a thread called "Extended Chevrolet Express van converted". The traits that make a full size Chevy van a challenge to electrify are common to your F-150.

It's really a matter of what am I willing to do to accomplish the desired outcome, because all the pieces are out there to make this work. It will just cost a good deal more than electricfying a Ranger pickup.


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

Mark,
I am currently designing a reverse trike race car, based on a reversed body of the 1906 Stanley Rocket race car. It will only weigh 750Lbs. Ready to drive. It will use Ducati 1098 BST carbon fiber wheels and single-sided swingarm. The unsprung suspension weight will be amazingly low. Each wheel weighs only 5 pounds, as well as the single-sided swingarm. The monocoque chassis will be made with 8mm thick aluminum foam sandwich panels employing the Lotus/Alcoa epoxy rivet technique . The upper body section will be made with carbon Kevlar . The front chassis suspension will be Formula 1 with front wheel drive using two DC brushless motors with regen controllers. 

http://kellycontroller.com/mars-0913etek-comparablepmsmbldc-motor-p-874.html

I am an EV design consultant to a new EV manufacturer and work with aerodynamicists. My EV Rocket will have close to the same aerodynamics as the Edison2 X-prize winner.

Here is a PDF of the Stanley Rocket.

http://www.steamcar.net/stanley/fastest.pdf


----------

